# Who has a roll to roll label press ?



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

since I've been having difficutly finding a company to outsource tagless label application to, I'm considering getting a roll to roll label press for doing plastisol neck tags. Does anybody have one of these or have suggestions ?


----------



## adub47 (Jul 2, 2008)

I bought 12x12 plastisol sheets from FM Expressions for my tags. I put the different sizes I needed on the sheet and when I need to use one I cut one out and use a heat press to put it on...its a very cheap yet effective solution.


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

That method is fine for small run, but the roll to roll can do 1800 pcs per hour (if the operator can keep up) I doubt I could do that many pieces in a week by that method


----------

